# MAC Palettes - Price Increase Feb 1st



## Bif (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey guys and girls!

I was talking to my MAs the other day and they mentioned that on Feburary 1st the price of the MAC palettes is going to go up. I believe that they will now be $5.00 ($3.50 + $1.50) for quads and $14.00 ($12.00 + $2.00) for 15 pan palettes. I'm not sure about the blush ones. The increase isn't that big but in terms of saving money, every little bit counts right?

So if you are planning on buying a palette in the near future it is probablly a good idea to do so before the end of the month. 

This is for the US, not sure about any other countries but I'm assuming that it would be the same.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks for the heads up! i am sure many will appriciate it!


----------



## Bif (Jan 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_thanks for the heads up! i am sure many will appriciate it!_

 
No problem!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jan 24, 2010)

If the US prices are going up, I know the Canadian ones will follow suit...

Thanks for the warning! I've been putting off buying another 15 pan, so I'll go grab one now!


----------



## Bif (Jan 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeXedPiNk* 

 
_If the US prices are going up, I know the Canadian ones will follow suit...

Thanks for the warning! I've been putting off buying another 15 pan, so I'll go grab one now!_

 
You're welcome! Being a curious MAC addict, what colours are going in your new palette?


----------



## Purple (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you so much! I will hurry up and place them in my next order (tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha)


----------



## Hypathya (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks dear!! Now I'm going for 2 15-palettes and 1 for blushes!!!


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 24, 2010)

i think they have already gone up on the uk site, they went up by £1 recently


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jan 24, 2010)

kind of off topic, but i have a 15 pan palette with no colors in it, i was wondering if the pro pan eye shadows fit in them..


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CeCe bOO13* 

 
_kind of off topic, but i have a 15 pan palette with no colors in it, i was wondering if the pro pan eye shadows fit in them.._

 
a mac 15 pan palette? yup


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jan 24, 2010)

its not mac =/ but i have mac shadows that were recieved in a swap that fit in it..


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 24, 2010)

then yes they will


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jan 24, 2010)

i hope so


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 24, 2010)

I'll make a mad dash in coming days! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 25, 2010)

Sigh... Guess I will be putting in an order for more this week.  I think I will get 2.  That should hold me for awhile.


----------



## makababy (Jan 25, 2010)

This is good to know. I'll have to place an order for some now. Thanks for the info!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 25, 2010)

Placing an order on one right now!!


----------



## mern (Jan 25, 2010)

I noticed on one of the newer collections ( I cant remember the name I think spring forecast?) The two quads look like different packaging.... could this be why?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mern* 

 
_I noticed on one of the newer collections ( I cant remember the name I think spring forecast?) The two quads look like different packaging.... could this be why?_

 
I was just wondering the same thing.  I hope they do have new palettes and that they are magnetized!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jan 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bif* 

 
_You're welcome! Being a curious MAC addict, what colours are going in your new palette?_

 
Well my fellow addict, I am glad to share 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I filled all my palettes a while ago... and since then I've added seven more shadows to my collection. They're currently residing in a couple 4 pan palettes.

Most of my new colours are neutral/brown/beige since I didn't have many of those. So when I get my next 15 pan, it's designated my neutral palette.


----------



## Bif (Jan 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeXedPiNk* 

 
_Well my fellow addict, I am glad to share 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I filled all my palettes a while ago... and since then I've added seven more shadows to my collection. They're currently residing in a couple 4 pan palettes.

Most of my new colours are neutral/brown/beige since I didn't have many of those. So when I get my next 15 pan, it's designated my neutral palette._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeXedPiNk* 

 
_Well my fellow addict, I am glad to share 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I filled all my palettes a while ago... and since then I've added seven more shadows to my collection. They're currently residing in a couple 4 pan palettes.

Most of my new colours are neutral/brown/beige since I didn't have many of those. So when I get my next 15 pan, it's designated my neutral palette._

 
Faboulous! I recently went on a major hauling spree (everything MAC is SO much cheap in the US!) getting together all of my basics and despite the fact that I normally go for brighter looks I somehow managed to fill an entier pallette with neutrals :/, the other two are only somewhat full (room to grow).

I have no idea how that happened...perhaps I'm converting, or maybe I just like neutrals more than I thought I do.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mern* 

 
_I noticed on one of the newer collections ( I cant remember the name I think spring forecast?) The two quads look like different packaging.... could this be why?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Icecaramellatte* 

 
_I was just wondering the same thing. I hope they do have new palettes and that they are magnetized!_

 
yes, the spring colour forecast quads are in new packaging.  the empty quads will also soon have this same packaging, and yes, they have a magnetic closure.

the new quad design kicks ass!  sadly, they won't match my current quads, which drives me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so if the empty quads and 15s do go up in price, i'm sure this is the reason.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_yes, the spring colour forecast quads are in new packaging.  the empty quads will also soon have this same packaging, and yes, they have a magnetic closure.

the new quad design kicks ass!  sadly, they won't match my current quads, which drives me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so if the empty quads and 15s do go up in price, i'm sure this is the reason._

 
Thanks for the info but I wanted to know if the individual pan slots are magnetized.  I haven't depotted shadows in ages but I remember you needed a magnetic strip to put on the back of the pan.  I was hoping all you would have to do is pop in it the palette like Stila's palettes.


----------



## sonaliagrawal (Jan 26, 2010)

Does anybody know if anything else at mac (other than the palettes) is going up in price on Feb 1st?


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 26, 2010)

Ugh, glad I have a new, empty backup in my vanity... I always loved how cheap the empty palettes were... guess MAC didn't like how cheap they were, heh.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_yes, the spring colour forecast quads are in new packaging.  the empty quads will also soon have this same packaging, and yes, they have a magnetic closure.

the new quad design kicks ass!  sadly, they won't match my current quads, which drives me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so if the empty quads and 15s do go up in price, i'm sure this is the reason._

 

i'm pleased that the new deisgn for quads is nice! but i am the same as you and will be a little argh over it because they won't match my other ones!! so silly!


----------



## Bif (Jan 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Icecaramellatte* 

 
_Thanks for the info but I wanted to know if the individual pan slots are magnetized.  I haven't depotted shadows in ages but I remember you needed a magnetic strip to put on the back of the pan.  I was hoping all you would have to do is pop in it the palette like Stila's palettes._

 
I know that if you buy the pro pans rather than the eyeshadow pots that they come with the magnet already on the back. I'm not sure if the original palettes themselves also have a magnet or if they just have a metal sheet within them which the pro pan magnets are attracted to.


----------



## courters (Jan 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bif* 

 
_I know that if you buy the pro pans rather than the eyeshadow pots that they come with the magnet already on the back. I'm not sure if the original palettes themselves also have a magnet or if they just have a metal sheet within them which the pro pan magnets are attracted to._

 
There is just metal inside the palettes, so the magnet attracts to it.

I doubt they will make the palette slots magnetized because all of their pro pan items already have magnets on them and that means they'd have to change up that whole system too.

They are basically the opposite of Stila pans/palettes, which has the magnet in the palette and only metal on the pan.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *courters* 

 
_There is just metal inside the palettes, so the magnet attracts to it.

I doubt they will make the palette slots magnetized because all of their pro pan items already have magnets on them and that means they'd have to change up that whole system too.

They are basically the opposite of Stila pans/palettes, which has the magnet in the palette and only metal on the pan._

 
exactly!  they're still gonna work the same way as the current quads.  there's a metal sheet inside the quad, so all shadow pans must have a magnet on the back in order to stick.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info.  What a bummer on the magnet issue but I what Courters says makes sense.  I guess it would be too much to overhaul their system.  But it would make things much easier.


----------



## mely (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up, I just ordered 2.


----------



## celestia (Feb 17, 2010)

Are there any pictures of the new design floating about? Google doesn't want to share today.


----------



## sweetkitty (Feb 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *celestia* 

 
_Are there any pictures of the new design floating about? Google doesn't want to share today._

 
I am wondering this too. And thinking whether I should order some online right now hoping they will still be the old design.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *celestia* 

 
_Are there any pictures of the new design floating about? Google doesn't want to share today._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetkitty* 

 
_I am wondering this too. And thinking whether I should order some online right now hoping they will still be the old design._

 
there are pictures all over the place in the spring colour forecast thread with pics/videos of the new quads.


----------



## celestia (Feb 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_there are pictures all over the place in the spring colour forecast thread with pics/videos of the new quads._

 
I was hoping to see a x15 pro palette in a collection CGed up version or something (as much as spatial ability is wonderful). When people thought the new packaging was behind the increase, I assumed they were out already. That's all.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Icecaramellatte* 

 
_Thanks for the info.  What a bummer on the magnet issue but I what Courters says makes sense.  I guess it would be too much to overhaul their system.  But it would make things much easier._

 
Coastal Scents has a palette with mac pan sized slots that has a magnetic sheet in the bottom. Maybe you could try that one.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *celestia* 

 
_I was hoping to see a x15 pro palette in a collection CGed up version or something (as much as spatial ability is wonderful). When people thought the new packaging was behind the increase, I assumed they were out already. That's all._

 
the new empty 15s and quads have yet to come out.  the only new ones out are the premade quads in SCF.

the new design isn't why the price increased.  its that time of year for mac for price increases.  if the new design was the cause of the increase, then the premade quads price would've gone up too.  there are other products that went up in price along with the palettes.


----------



## kayley123 (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't see what they have changed between the old and new quad design...am I just blind? Can somebody point out to me what is different?


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_I don't see what they have changed between the old and new quad design...am I just blind? Can somebody point out to me what is different?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
the new quads seem to be a more shiney black... and the lid is different and the edging...but until i get my new quad next week i won't know for sure!


----------

